# Jean shorts - Trad or not trad?



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

What is the tradliest brand of Jorts?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

gtsecc said:


> What is the tradliest brand of Jorts?


Those that match a University of Florida t-shirt?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Those that match a University of Florida t-shirt?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Those that match a University of Florida t-shirt?


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

You must be thinking of Canadian Trad!


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Those that match a University of Florida t-shirt?


:aportnoy:


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

PSA: Do not Google image search "jorts." Bad, horrible things!

I'm anti-jorts, not from a Trad perspective, but more the way I'm anti-landmines.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse...:icon_pale:


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

No comment on the jean shorts trad factor, but Esquire magazine had some good advice re: laundering them...

"Before you wash your jean shorts, pretreat them by throwing them away"


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Topsider said:


> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse...:icon_pale:


Exactly. But wait, are mullets Trad?

Brian


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

******* trad, yes.

DH


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Dhaller said:


> *******, yes.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse...:icon_pale:


It's because it had gotten so bad that the OP posted this thread.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope that we've been trolled.
I hope.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

CM Wolff said:


> No comment on the jean shorts trad factor, but Esquire magazine had some good advice re: laundering them...
> 
> "Before you wash your jean shorts, pretreat them by throwing them away"


+1 million. This comment will make working in the office bearable today :icon_smile:.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

CM Wolff said:


> No comment on the jean shorts trad factor, but Esquire magazine had some good advice re: laundering them...
> 
> "Before you wash your jean shorts, pretreat them by throwing them away"


Perhaps the best advice on this forum.

Never, ever, even consider wearing jean shorts/buying jean shorts/
or talking to anyone who is wearing jean shorts.

Andy, I have made a few off the cuff comments from time to time,
however, this question calls for a ban of the OP. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Youngster said:


> I hope that we've been trolled.
> I hope.


Or just SEC'd

Sincerely,

Still Bitter


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr. François said:


> I'm anti-jorts, not from a Trad perspective, but more the way I'm anti-landmines.


Thanks, you said it for me.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

At Law said:


> Never, ever, even consider wearing jean shorts/buying jean shorts/
> or talking to anyone who is wearing jean shorts.
> 
> :icon_smile_wink:


my coworker wears jean shorts. I want to punch him in the face


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

CM Wolff said:


> "Before you wash your jean shorts, pretreat them by throwing them away"


Esquire also commented, "The closest a man should ever come to touching denim shorts is helping a woman out of them."


​


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

WindsorNot said:


> +1 million. This comment will make working in the office bearable today :icon_smile:.


You need to get out of the office today. It is too nice outside-- at least in God's Country, the Central Valley of California.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

These responses are making me laugh out loud.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

HistoryDoc said:


> You need to get out of the office today. It is too nice outside-- at least in God's Country, the Central Valley of California.


Duly noted. I'm gone! (Even though it is a dreary day in God's Country, Texas :icon_smile_wink


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Dr. François said:


> PSA: Do not Google image search "jorts." Bad, horrible things!
> 
> I'm anti-jorts, not from a Trad perspective, but more the way I'm anti-landmines.


You told us not to google it. However, being curious, I did. The Horror!!! :crazy:


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

This is what you get when you google "Florida jorts":


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Mississippi Mud said:


> This is what you get when you google "Florida jorts":


I think this is the best one can hope for when googling jorts.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Jean shorts seem to look best when paired with a logo wife beater, mullet, flip flops and a can of coors/miller lite/busch beer genetically attached to the hand. 

In sum, the evil anti-trad.

Best,

Ross


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*fake serious response*

Levis, although RL is permissible. Khaki color, button fly if possible. Cuffs optional, rear patch pockets and a coin pocket are de rigueur.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Mississippi Mud said:


> This is what you get when you google "Florida jorts":


I'm reminded of a line from Bill Hicks' Flying Saucer Tour sketch of the southern states, which went something like this, I might not be word perfect "In the rest of the world people are crying revolution, revolution, in Fife Alabama they're crying evolution, evolution, we want our thumbs!"


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

gtsecc's been around for a good while. This is most certainly (I hope) a joke.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

*stumbles around the apartment looking for eye bleach*


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Shall this be the absolute zero of Coleman's Trad Scale?


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

You can find chambray shorts if you dig a little. Might be a good mid-point if you're trying to get the jorts monkey off your back.  (I think Polo used to sell a pair...)


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

I love how half the posters in this thread get the joke, and the other half are like ".....", hahaha.

Go Dawgs


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

rl1856 said:


> Jean shorts seem to look best when paired with a logo wife beater, mullet, flip flops and a can of coors/miller lite/busch beer genetically attached to the hand.




Aaauughhh, I'm ready to emigrate to New Zealand.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Mississippi Mud said:


> This is what you get when you google "Florida jorts":


As Flounder said in Animal House, "...and where do YOU go to school?" I like the versatility of the mullet, as they are "business" in the front, and "party" in the back!


----------



## mikejw (Nov 27, 2009)

If you do go with the jorts, the inseam must be properly short, as specified in the Old Navy shorts thread. E.g.,


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's like William F Buckley has a doppleganger!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

mikejw said:


> If you do go with the jorts, the inseam must be properly short, as specified in the Old Navy shorts thread. E.g.,


I wonder if anyone on this forum is a never-nude....

I can't believe many of you haven't made the connection between all of the "is such-and-such trad?" threads and this thread.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Trip English said:


> It's like William F Buckley has a doppleganger!


What is this? I don't even...


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

This thread is still going?
I love it.
It has made me LOL quite a few times.
You guys are great fun.
I never know how sometihngs will be recieved here.
For example, my thread on the tradliest codpiece was deleted.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Trad...not a chance but, AmJack...Oh yes!


----------



## jsteele (Nov 27, 2009)

Trip English said:


> It's like William F Buckley has a doppleganger!


----------



## Cvaria (Jul 27, 2009)

wearing of jean shorts will result in beatings. no ifs, ands, or buts. beatings


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Jorts are not always a bad thing.........


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

The bad far outweighs the good.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> Jorts are not always a bad thing.........


LOL. Poor girl looks to have been victimized by a pick-pocket on steroids! :devil:


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

harvey_birdman said:


> The bad far outweighs the good.


You deserve a week of this for posting that.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

since this is obviously not a serious post, i will also post a nonserious question:

Which SEC school has the trashiest students/fans?

Florida, Arkansas, Miss. State, LSU

- Vanderbilt Grad


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

"The closest a man should ever come to touching denim shorts is helping a woman out of them" -Esquire
:teacha:


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

tdecast said:


> since this is obviously not a serious post, i will also post a nonserious question:
> 
> Which SEC school has the trashiest students/fans?
> 
> ...


None of the Above.

Tennessee. Hands down. I worked for the Bulldog Radio network for a few years, and got to travel to nearly every SEC town. Volunteers are the absolute worst.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

harvey_birdman said:


> The bad far outweighs the good.


You must be joking! What in the name of....:crazy:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Enron said:


> I love how half the posters in this thread get the joke, and the other half are like ".....", hahaha.
> 
> Go Dawgs


I find it funny that you think half of us are NOT treating it as a joke. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Dr. François said:


> Esquire also commented, "The closest a man should ever come to touching denim shorts is helping a woman out of them."





Bruce Wayne said:


> "The closest a man should ever come to touching denim shorts is helping a woman out of them" -Esquire
> :teacha:


Mr. Wayne: In the parlance of my childhood: Jinx, show me a coke.

PSA #2: please stop using the quote feature with that dreaded picture of hairy dude in daisy dukes. Comments will suffice!


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

Enron said:


> Tennessee. Hands down. I worked for the Bulldog Radio network for a few years, and got to travel to nearly every SEC town. Volunteers are the absolute worst.


Funny, I was going to say Georgia! Glass houses, pots & kettles,he who is without sin, etc. :icon_smile:


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Dingo McPhee said:


> Funny, I was going to say Georgia! Glass houses, pots & kettles,he who is without sin, etc. :icon_smile:


Make no mistake, Georgia fans are pretty awful too (we are a fairly classless bunch) but the stuff i've seen from UT fans has got us beat by a mile.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

gaseousclay said:


> my coworker wears jean shorts. I want to punch him in the face


:crazy:

Re: women and jean shorts, Gisele simply looks trashy in those slashed open ones, no matter how fit she may be. I know there are many who are crazy for women in daisy dukes, but it's never really done much for me. 

I wonder why chambray is more acceptable? It's almost got the same appearance as denim, yet you can make a sport coat out of it for summer and no one here would balk. Odd.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

> I wonder why chambray is more acceptable? It's almost got the same appearance as denim, yet you can make a sport coat out of it for summer and no one here would balk. Odd.


A denim sport coat certainly is classy....and trad!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

mualphapiper said:


> A denim sport coat certainly is classy....and trad!


Get thee behind me Satan! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Amen and amen!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

LI would agree that UT has the most white trash fans, but some of the ole miss fans in north 'sippi would surprise you. Of course its always the fans who never went to school there that represent a college the worst. Joan, I agree that giselle looks trashy in those pics, I find it absolutely delightful. As for jorts, just head to Wal-Mart and you're guaranteed to see some, year round in my area. You'll also see someone who weighs 150lbs more than you will EVER weigh.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

#1 "Please tell Richard Anderson that I'd rather the jacket cuffs reach the beginning of my pinky nail, if you please."
#2 You know, I've been thinking that what the blazer needs is more RIVETS.
#3 If edge stitching is de rigueur on trad blazers, back-pocket-stitching on a breast pocket MUST be better, because it's MORE.
#4 The debate over the versatility of hacking pockets is officially closed
#5 Sure, it's easy to focus on the jacket...but you're ignoring the REST of his outfit.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I wonder why chambray is more acceptable? It's almost got the same appearance as denim, yet you can make a sport coat out of it for summer and no one here would balk. Odd.


Well, people used to be hostile towards chambray as well. I forget where I read it, (here, perhaps?) but I recall someone telling a story about how back in the day they tried to get a custom chambray shirt made up and their tailor refused to do it, told them to go to Sears. :icon_smile_big: However, a chambray shirt (pockets aside) isn't really so terribly different than any other sort of point-collared shirt, and in the late 1960s J. Press gave the thumbs up on it.



Chambray is a light enough fabric that it can sneak in as summer gear, where there's always been more leeway. Plus, denim has historic cuts and styles that are quite different than the standard kit, and just as old. This makes cross-breeds difficult. If anything, when you breed standard Trad kit and denim, you end up with items made in Trad materials with a denim cut (5-pocket finewale corduroys, jeans-cut khakis, etc.)

Denim suits have been offered before (I seem to remember someone digging up an old J. Press ad offering a denim suit), but they always seem to fizzle out.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Dr. François said:


> PSA: Do not Google image search "jorts." Bad, horrible things!
> 
> I'm anti-jorts, not from a Trad perspective, but more the way I'm anti-landmines.


The truth which you state couldn't have been said better.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

How about Bills jorts?

No?

Come on!


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Enron said:


> None of the Above.
> 
> Tennessee. Hands down. I worked for the Bulldog Radio network for a few years, and got to travel to nearly every SEC town. Volunteers are the absolute worst.


When I read "SEC" I think of the Securities & Exchange Commission. I think it should be abolished since they interfere with the free market by saying you can't trade after-hours and what not.

Still, under no circumstances are shorts made out of denim acceptable, unless you are at a NASCAR event or Palin book signing.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

philidor said:


> When I read "SEC" I think of the Securities & Exchange Commission. I think it should be abolished since they interfere with the free market by saying you can't trade after-hours and what not.


Negatory good sir. We're all free market proponnents here, but who would handle insider trading regulations, securities fraud, and the numerous ongoing filings of publicly traded entities? We can, however, agree on the time and place for wearing jean-short-pants.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

J. Press sold them in 1954. Strictly in olive or gray, mind you... Buckle back a must. 










If you wanted the blue ones you had to go to The Andover Shop. 

















Fortunately, our friends over at Ralph Lauren knew exactly what we were thinking, and re-released the venerable buckle-back denim walk short for Summer of 2007 in a lovely faded blue! For those unlucky enough to have missed them when they were first released, a saint of a seller is grudgingly releasing two in sizes and on Ebay. An excellent summer choice for those after the real deal mid-Fifties Ivy League look.  Perhaps paired with a tucked in OCBD, some stripe-top white crew socks, and a pair of crepe soled-penny loafers? :drunken_smilie:


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Trying to imagine something more hideous than charcoal gray denim walking shorts. Imagination failing.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah... just because Press did it a few decades ago doesn't make it good.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

katon said:


> An excellent summer choice for those after the real deal mid-Fifties Ivy League look.  Perhaps paired with a tucked in OCBD, some stripe-top white crew socks, and a pair of crepe soled-penny loafers? :drunken_smilie:


Only if they were available in a poly-blend. For extra authenticity!


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Whether or not they are "trad " or not, they are both practical and comfortable. Given that trad covers no particular era they are gaining that status and to someone whose teens were in the 1960s, very much so.


----------

